# UTAH Classifieds



## Love-to-hunt

Okay guys, here it is. 

This is for Utah residents to post what they have for sale on the Utah forum. You may also post the same on the classifieds forum as well. 

*Keep it in reason and HUNTING RELATED*

Sorry people but no dog ads are permitted. You will have to use the dog classifieds for those.

Also no VEHICLES..

*FORUM MEMBERS: ONCE YOUR ITEM(S) HAVE BEEN SOLD PLEASE DELETE YOUR POSTING OR LET BUGLEBOY OR MYSELF KNOW SO WE CAN CAN DELETE THE POST BEFORE THIS THREAD BECOMES 20 PAGES LONG, THANK YOU....*


----------

